# 10minutes after combing Callie my cat



## Seiryu (Jul 18, 2009)

So I have to comb my dilute tortie Callie everyday, and well. She is a shed MACHINE.

This is after combing her. I even combed her the day before. I think it's a little kitten that was stuffed in her fur...


----------



## BigBiscuit (Jul 18, 2009)

So, are you going to make a sweater out of that?


----------



## Seiryu (Jul 18, 2009)

BigBiscuit said:


> So, are you going to make a sweater out of that?



=P good idea. I just don't get how I can comb out so much fur day after day. It's usually not as much as today, but usually about half as much as that.


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2009)

Soooo cute. I love the look on her face, it looks like she is saying '' hey, what did you do to my fur buddy!''


----------

